# 

## Mihey

:   ,    .       ,  ,      ?       .  ,      ,  ,     ,              .     . ,    ICQ,      !          ,   ,      ,          .          ,    .
,         ,           .               . , , .  ,    ,       ,     :    ,                ,    ;  ,   .        .
 ,   ,         , ,     ,        ,       !       ,         .      ,   ,    - .  ,    
       ,     .     ,          .      ,    , ,  ,       .       ,    .    ,          (    ),     .      ,    ,    - ,        .
 .       ,  ,           ?
    ,  -    : "    ,     ".       .   ,      .   ,       ,   ,   ,     ,   : "  !".
   ,     .       ,     ,  ,        :      ,     , , ,       .    ,         ,    ,    ,     !      ,  ,     ,   .
  ,     .     ,      ,      .        !
       ,     ,    . ,  ,     ,        .     ,    , ,   ,      . ,   ,          ,       .       ,  ,    ,        !
             .                  !

----------


## Mihey

.       ,             .       ,       ,       ,     . ,   ,            ,    .      ,    ,      .
  ,                                 .     -   ,    ,         , ,      .             ,      .    !           ! ,        , ,     ,       !          !
        ,        :        !    !
    !   ,      !             ,  ,      .       ,      .
,  ,        (          ,   ),      !   ,        ,     .
      .    ,   ,           ,    .           ,     - .

----------


## jamlife

, *Mihey*,     .

----------


## Def

?

----------

?

----------


## Gonosuke

...

----------


## jamlife



----------


## Mihey

?    .    ,      ))))

----------

